# Claiming back for medical expenses incurred before receiving social security number



## ferrad (Jul 10, 2019)

I have finally obtained my social security number, and have collected a number of these orange receipt pages from the various medical practitioners I've been to up until now.
However some only gave me a "Facture" or invoice I guess. Is that sufficient to claim from CPAM, or do I need to go back to the relevant practitioner to get the orange form?


----------



## Lydi (Nov 27, 2016)

CPAM won't usually reimburse anything dated before your social security number was issued.
They'll tell you to make a claim with your private insurance.
However, they will reimburse any costs incurred after receiving a provisional social security number but prior to receiving your card and a permanent number.
And, yes, you'll need a "feuille de soins" (the orange form) which you send to your _caisse_ for reimbursement.


----------



## ferrad (Jul 10, 2019)

Lydi said:


> CPAM won't usually reimburse anything dated before your social security number was issued.
> They'll tell you to make a claim with your private insurance.
> However, they will reimburse any costs incurred after receiving a provisional social security number but prior to receiving your card and a permanent number.
> And, yes, you'll need a "feuille de soins" (the orange form) which you send to your _caisse_ for reimbursement.


I was told (by my lawyer, and doctor) that I can get reimbursement for treatment from the date I officially moved to France.


----------



## Lydi (Nov 27, 2016)

Are you working in France? If so you will be making social security contributions and you will be covered immediately.

Sorry if I wrongly assumed you were retired


----------



## ferrad (Jul 10, 2019)

No, not working, I am retired. My lawyer said I can only apply for my SS after 3 months, and then it takes quite a few months after that to actually get it. But she said keep all the receipts for reimbursement. Oh well, I have submitted them today, let's see if I get reimbursed. And I guess I'll have to get the orange forms from those that just gave me a Facture.


----------



## Lydi (Nov 27, 2016)

In that case, I don't think you'll get anything back for any doctor bills dated before you applied for PUMa but there's nothing to prevent you from trying  Let us know how you go on. Don't forget to make copies of documents before you send them!

This was a reply from CPAM to a question similar to yours.


> La prise en charge de vos soins par l'Assurance Maladie, est possible après un délai de carence de 3 mois.
> Si vous avez eu des soins durant cette période, l'Assurance Maladie ne les prendra pas en charge. Si vous avez souscrit à une assurance privée, je vous invite à vous rapprocher de cette dernière.
> L'Assurance Maladie prendra vos soins en charge à compter de la date de votre demande d'affiliation.


[Translated by DEEPL - and tweaked by me:
The cover of your care by the CPAM is possible after a waiting period of 3 months.
If you have had care during this period, the CPAM will not pay for it. If you have a private insurance, I invite you to contact them.
The CPAM will cover your care from the date of your application for PUMa.]


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

ferrad said:


> My lawyer said I can only apply for my SS after 3 months, and then it takes quite a few months after that to actually get it. But she said keep all the receipts for reimbursement.


Your lawyer is French or foreign/from elsewhere? Because I've never heard anyone claim that. Normally, if you needed a visa to come live in France, that visa would have required you to show proof of private health cover for your initial period (normally, a year) as part of the application process. 

And your doctor may have misunderstood the question. Once you have your temporary number, yes, you can submit the feuilles de soin you have been collecting but those will require your sécu number (temporary or permanent). But I guess if you've already submitted them, you can see what the sécu does or doesn't pay for.


----------



## ferrad (Jul 10, 2019)

She is British but has lived and worked in France for ages. I don't need a visa, I have EU citizenship. I didn't get a temporary SS number, just the definite one today. Oh well, let's see what happens.


----------



## ferrad (Jul 10, 2019)

How do I get reimbursed? Do they send a check in the mail?


----------



## Crabtree (Aug 18, 2014)

Like everyone else my opinion is that you will only get reimbursement from the date you applied to join PUMA You will be reimbursed by a refund direct into the bank account that you nominated in your application. Your mutuelle if you have one is linked to your CPAM account so they will refund you likewise
If you have not already done so I suggest you open an online account on Ameli so you can manage your refunds etc





ameli, le site de l’Assurance Maladie en ligne | ameli.fr | Assuré


Le site officiel de l'Assurance Maladie. Actualités – Droits et Démarches – Remboursements – Prestations et aides – Santé – Offres de prévention




www.ameli.fr


----------



## ferrad (Jul 10, 2019)

Crabtree said:


> If you have not already done so I suggest you open an online account on Ameli so you can manage your refunds etc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like I can't create my Ameli account yet, as "my civil status has not been confirmed by l'INSEE" and to wait 2-4 weeks. Whatever that means.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

How you'll be reimbursed depends on whether or not you gave them the RIB (identification number) for your French bank account with your application. If not, they'll send you a check at first (usually with an appeal to please, please, please send them a RIB or enter the RIB via your Ameli account. And after that, they'll send you a quarterly statement of what they have paid. This is all accessible via Ameli once you establish your account there and you can authorize them to stop with the paper mailings if you wish from your Ameli account. 

As soon as you get your Ameli account set up, you should advise them of your mutuelle if you haven't already done so. (Or, sign up for a mutuelle and enter that information into your Ameli account as soon as you can get into the system.) The mutuelle reimbursements will only start as of the date you set up and pay for that contract.


----------

